# I dont know what to do.



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

After taking Jez back to the vet for a check up, something has changed... He used to occasionally nibble if he you put your hands in his face I made sure not to do this. Now it seems he doesn't want to unball as quick as he used to. His movement make me to believe he's been tramuatized. His head movements used to be slower and more calm. Now there are erractic and a bit intimadating. I could use some help. He turned 3 months old the other day. He's on fleece. He eats well, drinks well, has been wheeling everynight. When he's pooping it's normal. I feel like I need to change my whole routine with him. When he's actively searching for skin to attack I'm not sure how to handle it. Can anyone suggest a routine that works with there more grumpy hedgies. I'd greatly appericate it!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

When was his vet visit? Vet visits can be scarey, and they can upset some hedgehogs. I have seen some be upset for a couple of days afterwards.

At 3 months, your hedgehog may be quilling too. Look at his back, if you see lots of quills poking through, the behavior change could be from that. Some hedgehogs get very jumpy when they are quilling. If he is quilling, try to not touch his back as much. Quilling can be painful for some.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reply, for a minute I didn't think one was coming ><. But his last visit was the 16th. I've looked him over with a flashlight because I thought maybe it was quilling as well. I see no signs of it. No quills poking out and no quill loss. I don't want to make it sound like I know everything because I don't. I just wanted to seek some advice from a more experienced owner.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have accepted the fact that this maybe his new attitude. I have no problems with that. I love and care for him no matter. I just want to make our time together a bit less stressful for my guy.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I had Kashi go through a "funk" around 6 months of age. He was really sweet before that, but he started biting me and was extremely frantic/angry (kind of like how you described your hedgie's behavior). The only thing I can suggest is to be patient and keep handling him. Kashi's back to his sweet self now, but for a month or so I felt like a terrible owner and that he hated me or something :lol: With regular handling, you should probably be able to see improvements


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Well I would have thought he would have settled down from the vet visit by now if it was the 16th. I'm still wondering if he is starting to quill though. Maybe the quills haven't poked through enough yet but his skin is tender. 

For interaction with a biter... I usually keep a blanket or some other loose cloth between me and the hedgehog. I like using receiving blankets to help pick them up and handle them in. I've had a biter or two that would latch onto the blanket and tug, when they were going after my fingers. Its far less dangerous on their mouths, and to our skin.

Usually I let the grumpy ones either run around on a blanket, or hold them in snuggle bags if they are willing to cuddle. I try to not touch them too much if it is really making them mad. Letting them do their own thing, and building a trust that my movements isn't going to hurt them seems to help.

Your hedgehog is very young and I'm certain hasn't been with you long because of its age. You may be in for a long, and often frustrating ride before you get to a "place" where the two of you have bonded or reached an understanding. 

Be patient and continue to provide daily interaction.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope I'm not sounding to eager looking for a quick cure all to the problem. I am in this for the long haul. I don't know how I've lived without a hedgehog up until this point in my life. All of his curiousity, odd charm, as well as the overall cuteness makes all the biting and huffing a minor thing. Thank you both for the advice and suggestions! I really appericate the support. I can't state that enough.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

You sound like someone who wants to make this work, who wants to know if the hedgehog's behavior is anything to worry about, and someone who is wanting some help to do it. All qualities that we like here, and all qualities I love to see in a new owner.

Hedgehogs can be difficult. They are all a little different. And trying to understand hedgehog behavior can be challenging for both new and experienced owners. I've been doing this for a long time. I've experienced a wide variety of personalities over those years, and yet I am still experiencing new personalities, and new challenges with these little ones. The variety of personality these guys have is one of things that make hedgehogs so endearing to me.

I always tell people to spend as much time as possible with your hedgehog. Pay attention to their behaviors. With biters there is often a sign you are about to be bitten, some are stealth biters, but many will give you a sign to back off or I'm going to bite. With huffy ones, you learn what you can do that they seem to enjoy and build on that. Mealworms (if your hedgehog loves them) given as rewards for good interaction goes a long way. 

An hour a day with a huffy hedgehog can be very helpful. I have one that takes about 45 minutes before he will uncurl and stop huffing at me. After that 45 minutes, he starts to uncurl and explore a little. Given time, I know that 45 minutes will shrink and hopefully goes away completely (its only been 10 days).

If you get frustrated, post, there are plenty of others that have been there. Some of these little ones are extremely head strong, and you will do things their way or else.


----------

